# JLC Deep Sea Chronograph - Your thoughts ?



## Krokmou

Hello,

Got interested in Watch when I inherited an Omega Speedmaster reduced from my grand father that I wore since then.

It is now time for me to invest in my first timepiece. I have got a love for the look of chronograph. In the first place I wanted to invest in the Moonwatch. The only thing that bug me is that I want this watch to be an all rounder because I will wear it every day and I dived several times during my recent travel so the diving watch started interesting me. Moreover the moonwatch is really successful (rightfully) and you can see it on a lot of wrist.

During my web research I discovered the Deepsea Chronograph from JLC, I really like the look, it is certified ISO for diving and seems to have a good in house movement. However I did not find a lot of opinion on this watch online. 

What are your thoughts on this model from JLC ?

Another question, what would be the service cost for this watch ? (I live in France). I have heard that Omega have fairly cheap price on servicing, I think it is an important thing to keep in mind when buying a mechanical watch.

Thank you !


----------



## Krokmou

Forgot a picture to illustrate the thread and for inspiration !


----------



## Armidoro

Hey bro I may be a bit biased but I really love this watch! I have had mine for a month and really enjoying it. With regards to the service the person at the boutique told me it's around £500 pounds (I live in London) so not sure what the cost would be in euros. 
Here are some pics of mine:




































Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Krokmou

Thank you for the answer and the nice pictures with different straps ! May I ask what is your wrist size ? For the service cost it seems to be cheaper than what I thought !! I was expecting a cost of around 900£ from what I read online... good news.

The design of this watch is spot on I think, I really like the vintage look.

I read a post on the forum mentioning some malfunction of the movement. Do you think I should be worried or it is more a bad luck / isolate case ?


----------



## Armidoro

Krokmou said:


> Thank you for the answer and the nice pictures with different straps ! May I ask what is your wrist size ? For the service cost it seems to be cheaper than what I thought !! I was expecting a cost of around 900£ from what I read online... good news.
> 
> The design of this watch is spot on I think, I really like the vintage look.
> 
> I read a post on the forum mentioning some malfunction of the movement. Do you think I should be worried or it is more a bad luck / isolate case ?


I have a 7 inch wrist and I haven't heard anything about the movement. Anyone else here about this?

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## ElFuego

I heard a rumor somewhere but no evidence beyond that. I have only had mine 5-6 weeks so far and I wear it everyday. It's the most accurate watch I own. I would not wear it for scuba (too much gear flopping around, regulators, knives, weights...), I'd wear something more disposable and less prone to show scratches for scuba, like the A! on the left. I love the DSC (and the Armida too for that matter).


----------



## islands62

Ive had this one for a few months now as well, and it has become my favorite watch. The cermet version is extremely light and comfortable, and has proved durable, which is a blessing and a curse...I find it 9 out of 10 times on my wrist at the gym and during tennis, and yes it's been swimming. It has not missed a beat, although under magnification, it has a very small flaw on one of the sug register hands, and I thought the polish on the hour indicies could be a bit better considering the cost. Trying to decide whether to send it in for these very minute issue(s), but overall I love the watch.

A deployant would have been nice as well.









and the family, including a Speedy. Damn these pics are big. Sorry about that.


----------



## Krokmou

That is a very nice collection you have there ! We seem to have the same taste. Is that a vintage Breguet transatlantique fly back ? My uncle and my ex boss have one, beautiful watch, especially on the wrist. I am from France so the history of this watch is really interesting to me ! 

What made you chose the Cermet version over the steel one ? I like that it has applied markers instead of painted one and that the word automatic is removed. However it looks more modern than the steel version I think.


----------



## islands62

The Blancpain was also a somewhat recent acquisition, and I had wanted to try a ceramic cased watch. In steel it would have been too similar to others in my stable, and also it somewhat fell into my lap at a ridiculous price.it does definitely have a different, and less vintage, vibe to it than the steel piece.


----------



## Icycas

Amazing watch. Would buy one if I have the chance, obviously at the correct price point. One of the better re-editions.


----------



## NM-1

Is the bezel insert ceramic? Can't quite tell.


----------



## islands62

NM-1 said:


> Is the bezel insert ceramic? Can't quite tell.


I don't have a definitive answer for you. I think Hodinkee or ABTW said in its review that the Cerment version has an aluminum bezel, while Tim Mosso in his you tube review claims it is ceramic. I have not seen anthing from JLC confirming its one or the other. If I ever scratch it, I guess I will post and confirm it to be aluminum!


----------



## Adw234

I have the JLC Deep Sea Chrono and love it! No movement problems for me...have had the watch for 3 years now. It's my daily wearer, and I've bumped it against a couple hard surfaces resulting in some minor marks on the bezel. I went to the JLC boutique in my local mall and the sales person told me I'm crazy for wanting to replace the bezel! I'm very happy with the watch overall. Love the two toned polished and matte finish on the case. Also love the texture of the face. I'll probably sell the watch in the next year or two and move on to something else, but that's just because I like to switch it up every now and then.


----------



## cadomniel

Wow thats a really nice collection of chronographs

really like the Breguet Type XX



islands62 said:


> Ive had this one for a few months now as well, and it has become my favorite watch. The cermet version is extremely light and comfortable, and has proved durable, which is a blessing and a curse...I find it 9 out of 10 times on my wrist at the gym and during tennis, and yes it's been swimming. It has not missed a beat, although under magnification, it has a very small flaw on one of the sug register hands, and I thought the polish on the hour indicies could be a bit better considering the cost. Trying to decide whether to send it in for these very minute issue(s), but overall I love the watch.
> 
> A deployant would have been nice as well.
> 
> View attachment 12412787
> 
> 
> and the family, including a Speedy. Damn these pics are big. Sorry about that.
> 
> View attachment 12412785


----------



## Krokmou

One thing that I definitely don’t like is the strap on the steel version... do you know if the one on the cermet version would feet ?


----------



## DrDavid90

islands62 said:


> Ive had this one for a few months now as well, and it has become my favorite watch. The cermet version is extremely light and comfortable, and has proved durable, which is a blessing and a curse...I find it 9 out of 10 times on my wrist at the gym and during tennis, and yes it's been swimming. It has not missed a beat, although under magnification, it has a very small flaw on one of the sug register hands, and I thought the polish on the hour indicies could be a bit better considering the cost. Trying to decide whether to send it in for these very minute issue(s), but overall I love the watch.
> 
> A deployant would have been nice as well.
> 
> View attachment 12412787
> 
> 
> and the family, including a Speedy. Damn these pics are big. Sorry about that.
> 
> View attachment 12412785


Fantastic collection of Chronographs, would love more pictures if possible?

Personally, I opted for the vintage version myself.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

The watch enthusiast who secretly hopes the GMT Master will come in a 44mm diameter someday.


----------



## islands62

Krokmou said:


> One thing that I definitely don't like is the strap on the steel version... do you know if the one on the cermet version would feet ?


Cermet version strap is 22mm x 20mm. Nothing special or proprietary about the ends.

Thanks for the compliments everyone. I'm happy to post more photos if you would like. The Breguet I've had for almost 20 years. It's not really vintage, but is the first edition from 1994 and predates the takeover of the company by Swatch. It differs a bit in detail from most other modern type XX. It's a bit small now, and I should wear it more....it's a bit of a safe queen now.


----------



## DrDavid90

islands62 said:


> Cermet version strap is 22mm x 20mm. Nothing special or proprietary about the ends.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments everyone. I'm happy to post more photos if you would like. The Breguet I've had for almost 20 years. It's not really vintage, but is the first edition from 1994 and predates the takeover of the company by Swatch. It differs a bit in detail from most other modern type XX. It's a bit small now, and I should wear it more....it's a bit of a safe queen now.


Oh yes yes, wristshots of that beautiful overseas would be lovely.


----------



## islands62

DrDavid90 said:


> Oh yes yes, wristshots of that beautiful overseas would be lovely.


I traded into this Deep Stream gray version last year, which was gorgeous, but it was noisy...the rotor was rubbing the magnetic shield. It was replaced later with the full steel version in blue, which is must dressier, but feels a lot more solid. A lot of folks seem to feel it wear large, but I don't agree, possibly because I tend to wear large watches daily. Attached images show how much the blue changes in an out of sunlight. It lacks the texture of the black and white guillouche dials, or the sunbursting on the current gen Overseas, but its still a beauty in its own right.








Deep Stream

You can see teh slight rubbing marks on the rotor in the photo here. This took a lot of courage to open this thing...









And the blue


----------



## 2amwagon

Krokmou said:


> One thing that I definitely don't like is the strap on the steel version... do you know if the one on the cermet version would feet ?


The strap is nice and is good as a strap, but this watch should have come with a bracelet.

I had one of the units that had issues; JLC has since taken care of me, no issues for over a year.

Some pics of mine getting bracelet swapped and in use.









Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## ElFuego

I've got mine on the alligator, but would like to get the same bracelet. Where did you find it?


----------



## 2amwagon

ElFuego said:


> I've got mine on the alligator, but would like to get the same bracelet. Where did you find it?


It's the JLC 21mm master compressor bracelet. It's not a perfect fit. I'm using 1.5mm or 1.3mm diameter spring bars, due to different locations of the spring bars and end links, between the master compressor and deep sea chrono.

Also, there is a small flange on the end links of the bracelet which are meant to cup under the case of a master compressor, but the DSC does not have room for this flange. The flange makes contact with the DSC case.

Basically, purchase and do this at your own risk.

I'm working on making my own end links to better mate the DSC to the bracelet.

Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Hi there,

I've owned my non-cermet DSC for 16 months and it's a keeper.

My experience summary (IMHO):
1. chronograph reset pusher would not reset 2 months after purchase, JLC Canada Service repaired under warranty in 3 weeks, no problems since.
2. note the cermet DSC has applied hour markers but the non-cermet version does not.
3. lovely heavily domed sapphire crystal
4. lovely case particularly noticeable when viewed straight on and from the side 
5. not a fan of included strap, didn't feel like typical JLC quality
6. 21mm lug width made finding 3rd party straps a bit harder, I settled on Bas and Lokes since they do a variety of 21mm straps
7. seriously bashed the watch once about 8 months ago, but no issues appeared
8. The Vancouver, Canada Boutique told me at purchase full service would be about $1200 CDN. (The included calibre 758 has 340 parts !)


----------



## georges zaslavsky

It is an outstanding watch for the money with a great movement


----------

